
Bad Projects Affect Your Life - ummesalma
https://medium.com/@ummesalma0717/how-bad-projects-affect-your-life-abebb938e699
======
masukomi
this article conflates "bad project" with "Burnout"

"bad projects" can be a contributing factor to burnout but they are not the
"source" of burnout.

For those who recognize themselves in the symptoms listed please check out
this article on Psychology Today about Burnout

[https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/high-octane-
women/20...](https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/high-octane-
women/201311/the-tell-tale-signs-burnout-do-you-have-them)

